# Make my portafilter naked...



## Callum_T

Glenn I wasn't 100% sure on location for this but here goes...

So I make bodge mod and bodge abit more and today I chopped a portafilter bottom out and obviously the result was well a bottomless pf ... No prizes there really.

I was interested to see if anyone else wanted just the same doing to there's and that if they wanted one chopping I'd do it for £12 so long as it arrived at my door and I'd post it back out of my pocket.

Anyway here's how my battered e61 looks chopped....























Places like coffee hit offer this at around 21£ and will probably charge for return postage so I think I'm offering something realistic... And the added bonus is I'm really quite CDO (the alphabetically arranged 'OCD') about metal forming and things like this so I'd say my product is just as good if not better.

I'm looking into custom hardwood e61 handles and possibly bridge out to tampers when I get messing on the lathes at uni - so any interest in progress PM me or something.

Final note there's a little collaboration between myself and coffeechap meaning some custom milled ex commercial pf's should be available soon - but ill let coffeechap spill those beans further when we price them all up properly.

If it goes off crazy and there's a lot of interest I will see about fair donation to the forum but as I've mentioned I take a lot of time and pride so my first objective is to gauge interest.

Ill take some proper pimp drool worthy photos of my chop and finish later on tonight I think...

Cheers,

Callum


----------



## Glenn

I have moved to Commercial / Special Offers due to a commercial affiliation


----------



## Callum_T

Proper photographs if anyone's intrigued - I personally prefer the naked brass showing nice little bit of gold hanging around all the usual stainless and black espresso gear.


----------



## Glenn

Looks like you've done a nice job there. Good finish. Do they take long to do?


----------



## Callum_T

Glenn said:


> Looks like you've done a nice job there. Good finish. Do they take long to do?


Thanks Glenn, iPhone photos didn't justify my labour.

This being my first took me probably an hour all in - followed by lots of stroking time, a cut bottomless for some reason to me feels so much better than my generically bought naked I had on my classic from a1coffee. There's something about that hint of brass aswell....

Maybe it's just me admiring my own labour or something along those lines though!

I think these pf's of coffeechaps should go fairly quickly


----------



## Jason1wood

Will be requiring mine done when I pick up my Fracino Classic in a week or 2.

Look great and I agree about the brass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T

Brilliant Jason, hit you back with a PM.

I don't think ill be buying another pre cut naked, unless I was really desperate for it all to be chrome plated brass.

Looking at drilling my other bashed e61 and trying to buy a nice nuova or synesso style spouted pf (they stand up right for tamping) but funds are tight and I have things to think about advertising to sell, need more hours in the day!


----------



## origmarm

12 is a good saving considering Fracino will do you one for around 30. How did you get access to the cutting tools? Work?


----------



## Callum_T

origmarm said:


> 12 is a good saving considering Fracino will do you one for around 30. How did you get access to the cutting tools? Work?


Through uni and general hobby stuff really, my quote of £12 is simply to chop someone's pf like I did my own, I think the price is good saying coffeehit will do the same for £21 and I think maybe "espresso services" will do the same again for £18 but I'm sure both don't include return postage.

I mentioned elsewhere I'm looking into some hardwood to source to turn down for some other custom stuff like e61 handles or tamper handles.. I just need to gauge interest and get my prototypes made and shown!


----------



## Jason1wood

That's a canny little hobby there Callum, the wooden handles is a great idea, seen a thread somewhere on here that someone changed there Expobar handles to wood, it looked great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T

I've always been a keen admirer of people with the attitude that they'd rather fix something or make it themselves, it's strange because I have a lot of general interests but coffee seems the easiest to branch out and start actually producing parts and mods that make things easier or quicker - or maybe just look better.

I'm currently absolutely loving some of this guys handiwork http://www.byrney.com/Tamper_Handle/ somewhere on there there's a photo of all this exotic woods and some are even purple - mad.

http://www.byrney.com/Chess_Pieces/Images/Chess_pieces.jpg - just imaging some of these hardwoods applied to an expobar.

Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## origmarm

Callum_T said:


> Through uni and general hobby stuff really, my quote of £12 is simply to chop someone's pf like I did my own, I think the price is good saying coffeehit will do the same for £21 and I think maybe "espresso services" will do the same again for £18 but I'm sure both don't include return postage.
> 
> I mentioned elsewhere I'm looking into some hardwood to source to turn down for some other custom stuff like e61 handles or tamper handles.. I just need to gauge interest and get my prototypes made and shown!


I've often thought about this but never had access to the tools and there's no way I'm buying them just for the one or two jobs if you see what I mean. It's an interesting think to do though.

Would be interested in porta handles. Love the idea of one in a really dark hardwood! Let me know if you do it. The ones in the link above look great but not sure the guy knows much about tamping. There's no way I could get along with a cross like that on top of mine!


----------



## Callum_T

origmarm said:


> The ones in the link above look great but not sure the guy knows much about tamping. There's no way I could get along with a cross like that on top of mine!


I definitely agree with that quirky tamper handle looks erm. Uncomfortable cool thing to have sitting around on a machine though. And that guy has some serious woodworking skills.

Ill see what happens I need to source some hard wood first I'm hoping for an off cut from a supplier that's got some character and dimensions that are fit for purpose - I want the woodwork to do the talking so I'm not sure on how they will be ultimately finished off. It's all in the pipeline. Just need time on the lathe.


----------



## mym

Looks like excellent work Callum. I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## Callum_T

mym said:


> Looks like excellent work Callum. I'd certainly be interested.


Awesome got a nice little batch to work through this week then. If anyone else is interested just let me know and ill aim to turn them around within a couple of days.

I'm really satisfied and I think if milling was an option if have gone for it over buying one of the generic bottomless ones. Upside is price aswell as the fact you get a handcrafted bit of brass I still find myself looking at the first one I cut... Guess I'm just that sad...


----------



## mym

Just received mine back from Callum, excellent, fast work and good value IMO.


----------



## Callum_T

mym said:


> Just received mine back from Callum, excellent, fast work and good value IMO.


Glad your happy with it, what did you think of the finishing?

I was a little nervous sending it out.. First customer and all that


----------



## mym

Callum_T said:


> Glad your happy with it, what did you think of the finishing?


Pretty good, if I was a perfectionist I'd mention the slight groove on one side of the inner surface which indicates where the bottom of the pf used to be - but I'm not so I don't care.

More importantly having a bottomless has revealed that my grind and tamp is pretty good


----------



## Callum_T

mym said:


> Pretty good, if I was a perfectionist I'd mention the slight groove on one side of the inner surface which indicates where the bottom of the pf used to be - but I'm not so I don't care.
> 
> More importantly having a bottomless has revealed that my grind and tamp is pretty good


Great stuff, yeah mine has the same notch it's pretty hard to get things all central aswell as the fact I have one hole saw to do the job. On my e61 the surface that I cut and finished is smoother than the original casting (assuming the pf heads are usually cast)

The OPV mod helps to clean up bottomless extraction I noticed it post mod on my classic.


----------



## totallywired

Just got mine back from Callum, fast turn around, great communication and fantastic job. Well worth the £12. Thanks Callum.


----------



## Callum_T

totallywired said:


> Just got mine back from Callum, fast turn around, great communication and fantastic job. Well worth the £12. Thanks Callum.


Thanks for dropping a line for me dan! Much appreciated


----------



## coffeechap

And another satisfied customer here, great workmanship and great service, definitely worth getting Callum to convert your portafilter.....


----------



## Southpaw

I'd like to send one over for a chop. I'll drop you a pm.


----------



## Callum_T

Been keeping busy with this at the moment, I've branched out abit with southpaw approaching me and asking to give a 53mm pf the chop so I specially went out and bought all the tooling.

Long story short I'm off uni this week procrastinating cycling and coffee making mainly along with a splash of recreational drinking - but time off means ill be able to provide a quick turnaround.

I can now chop 58mm commercial standard aswell as 53mm la spaziale and the lever machines like the la pavonis and the gaggia factory's

If anyone's intrested just let me know.


----------



## coffeechap

Sounds good Callum, you been quiet on here recent!


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> Sounds good Callum, you been quiet on here recent!


Been silenced by the purchase of a new bike and this snow has put me in the dumps.

I've been meaning to talk to those in the know about v60's

And off topic-

But did anyone see the fracino piccino listed simply as "coffee machine" go for £207 smackers earlier craaaaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyy

I have been missing the forum though Dave, my squidding hasn't been missed


----------



## coffeechap

There has been loads of bargains recently how is your fracino?


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> There has been loads of bargains recently how is your fracino?


Fracinos a work horse it's been solid since I fitted the lower voltage pump - strange issue that one was other than that its pulling good shots.

I gave espresso a little bit of a rest so I need to get back into it all especially as soon it's supposed to be my job -_- daunting but I guess practice makes perfect! - still not sure what commercial machine ill spend my time behind though.... Interesting times lie ahead along with the possible sale of the cherub depending on my hours in the shop


----------



## JoshBrown

Hi Callum, we're interested in getting two of our Nuova Simonelli (58mm) portafilters made naked. Would you be able to do this? Your work on the other ones looks great. Sorry would PM but don't have enough posts yet!


----------



## Callum_T

JoshBrown said:


> Hi Callum, we're interested in getting two of our Nuova Simonelli (58mm) portafilters made naked. Would you be able to do this? Your work on the other ones looks great. Sorry would PM but don't have enough posts yet!


Josh, Yeah it's all possible get involved with some of the many chats on here then you'll be able to PM me it's simple process though - send them to me ill chop them and ill return them the £12 covers the return post.

Cheers,

Callum

Speaking of which I need to get involved myself!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes you do


----------



## Callum_T

Im such a slacker now Dave got the senior status then disappeared off like a caffeinated form of superman - without the super or cape.


----------



## coffeechap

I know so unlike you motto be I the mix, at least I might take a break then!


----------



## JoshBrown

Callum_T said:


> Josh, Yeah it's all possible get involved with some of the many chats on here then you'll be able to PM me it's simple process though - send them to me ill chop them and ill return them the £12 covers the return post.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Callum
> 
> Speaking of which I need to get involved myself!


Cheers, will do!


----------



## Southpaw

Received my portafilter back from Callum - really please with the job









Thanks for your efforts Callum.


----------



## Callum_T

Thanks southpaw, I just got my next job through the post so I think ill take some photos of the process start to finish - same as I got a couple of e61s that I've cut online.

Shame I still haven't got round to the wooden handles - but I won't get onto it now with final term stress and exams coming closer and closer every day -_-


----------



## Callum_T

Down to increases in postage prices I'm gonna up the price to 13£ but £3 of that is return 1st class postage.

Offering 58mm and 53mm sized pf's.

Just finished my last two the other day so there is time to do some - just let me know via PM or on this thread.

I also have 2 e61 pf's that I chopped that are sat on eBay - ill let either go to forum members for £26 and ill cover postage.


----------



## dogday38

Callum are you still cutting the portafilters, I have an old gaggia factory on the way and I think im going to need the exposure.


----------



## Callum_T

Possibly, my shops opening within a week so I am very busy - but if you don't need a super speedy turn around I'm sure ill be able to chop and finish it all


----------



## Shady

Hi Callum - are you still cutting down portafilters? I have just purchased an izzo pompeii and would love to see the lever's work on display. Also - do you know where I can get new (precision if possible) baskets for this? 55mm I believe.


----------



## Callum_T

Hi spukey, I almost bought that 2 group Izzo !

I can't do any portafilters really at the moment down to shop commitments and helping my girlfriends parents fit out there kitchen -_-

I've been having some serious tapatalk issues but hopefully now ( I was apparently viewing this forum as a guest) this post should send and ill be away with catching up on various dribbles and drabbles I've left untouched

My apologies for not taking the job on - I also only have a 54mm and 60mm coring drill bits for commercial 58mm & pavoni pfs


----------



## Iwwstriker

Hi there, I do request for a naked portafilter mod on my gaggia classic portafilter. I would like to get in touch with you @Callum_T I would to have the handle mod as well if it is possible, mod it into a commercial shape. Makes it look very classic on a Gaggia Classic hahaa


----------



## Daren

Iwwstriker said:


> Hi there, I do request for a naked portafilter mod on my gaggia classic portafilter. I would like to get in touch with you @Callum_T I would to have the handle mod as well if it is possible, mod it into a commercial shape. Makes it look very classic on a Gaggia Classic hahaa


Send Callum a PM - your more likely to get a response. He now goes by the name of CallumT


----------



## jeebsy

Otherwise coffeehit can do it for you but it's not as cheap.


----------



## Iwwstriker

Oh, I found CallumT and Callum_T so both is the same guy, I suppose? Yeah, I have messaged both of them anyway. No reply yet, maybe he are just busy, I think.


----------



## jeebsy

Callum isn't on that much any more so be patient.


----------



## CallumT

Just bobbed through a reply, I get one week off and about 7 pfs to cut. Busy times, probably going to start a thread tomorrow about water filtration raising abit of food for thought









An interesting rock to be lurking under indeed


----------



## amhenry84

Hi Callum,

do you offer this a service? I'm looking to get my la spaziale portafilter to be made bottomless! If not, can anyone recommend where I can get it sorted?

Thanks

Alastair


----------



## CallumT

Can't do la spaz as I don't keep the size of tooling in stock can supply you a brand new pf though


----------



## RatScallion

Just wanted to thank Callum for doing one of my Simonelli portafilters, he did a great job and turned it around fast!


----------



## Firochromis

After I found this thread and by the inspiration of Callum, today I get my portafilter "naked". So sexy now









For the operation I went to industrial site for metal works and chose a random shop. To my surprise they didn't even charge it:



















This is the end product:


----------



## hotmetal

Nice job. Amazing they didn't charge you either. You'll have to take them some coffees!


----------

